# Emperor Scorpions



## Shadow Mantis (Oct 18, 2005)

I am interested in raising a P. imperator (Emperor Scorpion). Does anyone have any advice? Also, what would be an ideal temperature? Are there any specific ways you should handle them? Is there a type of heat mat that does not need to be plugged in? This would be my first arachnid.

Thanks


----------



## Samzo (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't use heat mats on my emp but it is sitting on my beardie set up and that gives off heat. My room is about 25c daytime and seems to be ok for them. Not sure about heatmat that doesnt need to be plugged in, also if you handle them only handle when they are bigger because when they are juvenille they are abit too small and its worrying because they are fairly fast and they might escape. Substrate should be 4-5 inches of soil/bark chippings etc and keep humid

I think thats it.. i may have missed something so if anyone else can fill me in..

Goodluck with your scorps.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey Shadow, had them years ago and knew nothing about them, and they had 17 babes. Room temp should be good between say 70-80 degrees, humidity around 60-80% They are tough critters, hard to kill. Give them the substrate Samzo said and a corkbark or 1/2 clay pot for a burow and you should be set. Hey if it dies there cheap enought to buy another and start again :twisted: . Good luck. :wink: I would also look to get them young if you intend on breeding them, then you can keep them in a colony and you should be able to find the juvies for around 5-7 bucks from a breeder. Just remember they can use their tails as a boost to exit their enclosure so make sure the hight from the substrate to the top of the enclosure is taller than the length of the Scorp. Oh yeah if you use potting soil microwave it so no parasites or mites get to your scorps.


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info! They sound interesting. One more question I had was how dangerous is their sting?


----------



## garbonzo13 (Oct 19, 2005)

little ones I had never had a prob, even held the stinger in my flesh. (I was young and dumb :twisted: ) Big ones, never got hit. Takes alot to aggrivate them to that point, you will basically be trying to get stung if you do get hit :wink: If you are allergic to bee stings though be very carefull. Any venom will probably have bad effects if you have allergies to bees. Otherwise maybe just a bit of swelling from what I have heard. P.S. I never even used forcepts to transfer them either. They are just that docile.( at least mine were, and they were WC)


----------



## Peloquin (Oct 19, 2005)

There is almost no chance of getting tagged by an Imp. If you happen to miss when trying to pick one up and "sting yourself" on it then the only pain is the sting actually going in. Stick a pin in your finger and you get the idea. There is no after effects whatsoever in my experience.

If you get adults, you can just stick them all in together. I have 11 in one tank and they have been introduced in 4 lots. Make sure they have plenty of food and quite a fwe hiding places and they'll be ok. Chances are they'll all curl up on top of each other anyway.

A good method of keeping humidity up is to put a couple of inches of pebbles in the tank before the peat.Stick a pipe going down into the pebbles and out to the top of the tank. Once a week just tip water down the pipe until it fills through the pebbles and is just touching the bottom of the substrate.

Dead easy to look after mate.


----------

